# Taking paint OFF the ceiling!



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Unfortunately, no easy way...not really
If it's a flat ceiling, you may get lucky with a remover such as Oops!, Goof Off!, or ...um...the other one with a silly name
However, as it's not just a spot or two, it's a ring around the ceiling, if it even works well enough it could be way more work and product than matching the ceiling paint and "cutting in" the ceiling with a brush

I'd suggest trying to match the ceiling paint and cutting in (neatly) with a brush
"Ceiling White" can vary also, but it may be close enough


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Try being more persistent with the painters/maintenence men. They know exactly what kind of paint is on the ceiling. Find that out, get a gallon and touch it up.

Otherwise, move your stuff out and paint the ceilings completely.


----------



## anniegoff (Apr 15, 2007)

Thank you! I suppose that I should have been more persistent, it didn't even occur to me that just didn't want to look for a can to tell me the right name. We actually were able to "peel" off what was on the ceiling in the bathroom because I think they used an oil-based paint originally, and we used latex. But the bedroom is larger and more daunting.
Anyway thank you for the advice!!


----------

